# Lire musique iTunes a distance sur iPad



## alex_vic (21 Février 2012)

Salut a tous !

J'ai beaucoup de musique sur mon ordinateur, dans iTunes, et j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de les lires sans toutes les copier sur l'iPad ?
J'ai installé Remote sur mon iPad, j'arrive a contrôler mon iTunes a distance mais j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour avoir le son sur mon iPad !

Merci beaucoup,
Alex


----------



## CBi (21 Février 2012)

J'utilisa pour les films une app qui s'appelle Air Video, qui permet de faire ça aussi pour l'audio mais pas avec une ergonomie extra.
Il parait (je n'ai pas essayé) que StreamtoMe est l'app la plus adaptée à ce que tu recherches.


----------



## Cédric74 (21 Février 2012)

Il suffit d'autoriser le partage de la musique dans Itunes. Ensuite dans l'Ipad tu vas sur Musique > Autres > bibliothèque partagée. Tu auras accès à toutes les chansons de l'ordinateur sans les transférer. Je fais comme ça à la maison.


----------



## alex_vic (21 Février 2012)

Merci CBi, mais j'ai essayer la technique de Cédric74 ca marche niquel ! Merci beaucoup


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Février 2012)

De rien.


----------



## alex_vic (22 Février 2012)

Petit soucis ! Ca marche très bien sur mon ordi portable, mais sur mon ordi fixe, il n'arrive pas a trouver la bibliothèque..


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Février 2012)

L'Ipad trouve ta bibliothèque sur ton portable mais pas celle de ton ordi fixe ?


----------



## alex_vic (23 Février 2012)

Exactement !


----------



## Cédric74 (23 Février 2012)

Alors là, je ne suis pas expert parce que je n'ai qu'un seul ordi, donc une seule bibliothèque à partager. Le truc basique c'est sans doute d'autoriser le partage sur ton ordi fixe et d'être sur le même réseau. Ensuite, je ne sais pas si l'Ipad peut se connecter à plusieurs bibliothèques partagées ou si c'est chacun son tour. A voir peut-être aussi si le partage marche entre ton portable et le fixe. Enfin, ce sont deux bibliothèques différentes entre le portable et le fixe ? Parce que si c'est les mêmes morceaux, pas de raison de s'embêter.


----------



## CBi (23 Février 2012)

C'est vrai que la solution de Cedric est la plus simple. Je n'y avais pas pensé.

Maintenant, si tu as plusieurs machines en réseau, le plus souple et qui devrait résoudre ton problème (chez moi ça marche) est d'activer partage à domicile sur toutes les machines (depuis le menu "Avancé" de iTunes). La contrainte est qu'on doit avoir toutes les machines sur le même compte iTunes, et qu'on ne voit pas toutes les bibliothèques unifiées, mais machine par machine.


----------



## alex_vic (26 Février 2012)

Non, les bibliothèques sont différentes.. 
Mais j'ai ré activer le partage et la ca marche ! Ca déconne un peu en fait


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (29 Février 2012)

Sinon il y aussi iTunes Match qui "upload" (sans rentrer dans les détails) tes morceaux et les mets à disposition sur n'importe quelle machine (iPad, iPhone, iPod, Apple TV, un PC avec iTunes...) que tu sois chez toi ou en déplacement.


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Février 2012)

alex_vic a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup de musique sur mon ordinateur, dans iTunes, et j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de les lires sans toutes les copier sur l'iPad ?
> Alex



Outre la solution déjà indiquée du partage, les NAS offrent l'interêt de partager sa musique avec n'importe quelle device, notamment tablettes.
Sinon Airfoil est egalement une solution envisageable...


----------



## dioxyd (20 Février 2016)

Bonjour , pour en revenir a la question principale du post .
Écoutez de la musique sur son ipad en la stockant sur son pc dans itunes .
Avant la nouvelle version de "Ma musique"  depuis ios8 , j'arrivais sans problème à écouter la musique stocker distant .
Depuis il m'est impossible de retrouver ma bibliothéque musicale partagée .
Alors que l'application itunes remote fonctionne tjs correctement .J'ai beau suivre les explications sur l'aide apple , rien y fait , je ne trouve plus ma bibliothéque . Le partage fonctionne bien car itunes remote marche bien .
Une idée ???

la solution sur l aide apple :
Écouter de la musique partagée sur votre iPhone ou iPod touch, en ouvrant l’application Musique, puis en choisissant Ma musique > Bibliothèque. Sur un iPad, touchez simplement Ma musique (sur la page qui s’affiche, touchez la catégorie située à proximité de la partie centrale, sélectionnez Partage à domicile, puis choisissez une bibliothèque partagée à laquelle vous connecter).

ben elle fonctionne pas !!! je ne trouve pas ma bliotheque partagée


----------



## Cédric74 (20 Février 2016)

dioxyd a dit:


> Bonjour , pour en revenir a la question principale du post .
> Écoutez de la musique sur son ipad en la stockant sur son pc dans itunes .
> Avant la nouvelle version de "Ma musique"  depuis ios8 , j'arrivais sans problème à écouter la musique stocker distant .
> Depuis il m'est impossible de retrouver ma bibliothéque musicale partagée .
> ...



Je ne suis plus trop les modifications Apple alors je peux me tromper, mais il me semble qu'Ios9 a supprimé le partage de musiques dans l'application du même nom. Du coup, le partage peut être activé dans Itunes du côté de l'ordi, ton Ipad n'y accédera pas. C'est aussi une fonctionnalité que j'utilisais, je ne sais pas si ça a été corrigé dans les versions suivantes d'Ios9.


----------



## ScapO (20 Février 2016)

Slt,

Contexte : Ipad sous Os 9.2     Imac sous 10.9.5
Imac --->Itunes--->Fichier--->Partage à domicile--->activer le partage à domicile
Ipad--->Réglages--->Musique--->Partage à domicile--->se connecter
Ipad--->Icône Musique--->en haut au centre 1 clic sur la petite flèche et choisir "Partage à domicile" puis la bibliothèque voulue.
A partir de là tu arrives sur ta bibilo Itunes de ton Pc où tu retrouves les classements habituels par artistes , albums etc
Nécessite que Itunes soit démarrer.


----------



## lineakd (20 Février 2016)

@Cedric74, de la lecture...
@ScapO, oops... bien plus rapide que moi!


----------



## Cédric74 (20 Février 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @Cedric74, de la lecture...
> @ScapO, oops... bien plus rapide que moi!



Ah, il va falloir que je me mette à jour.


----------



## dioxyd (20 Février 2016)

Merci les amis pour vos réponses rapide ! cependant dans l'application "Ma musique" sur Ipad ( ios9.02) je ne vois pas cette fléche ..
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=8082561276756110153840413383930612342999n.jpg


----------



## Cédric74 (20 Février 2016)

Je ne trouve pas non plus la bibliothèque partagée dans Musique alors que tout est activé et que je suis sur le même réseau.

Bon, je joue de malchance avec ce post. J'ai trouvé. Il fallait peut-être relancer l'app. Donc ça marche !


----------



## dioxyd (21 Février 2016)

Si toi ça marche , t as du bol ! moi tjs pas de flèches même après reboot ...


----------



## lineakd (21 Février 2016)

@dioxyd, j'ai ceci avec un iPad Air 2 sous iOS 9.2.1 (13D20):


----------



## dioxyd (21 Février 2016)

Étonnant , ta capture ! C'est pas tt à fait comme ça chez moi .
Déjà , je n'ai pas les mêmes icônes dans la barre du bas , a ce demander si on parle de la même application ???
Moi c'est "Musique" qui est installé par défaut dans l'ipad ( Ipad 3 ).
je sèche


----------



## ScapO (21 Février 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @dioxyd, j'ai ceci avec un iPad Air 2 sous iOS 9.2.1 (13D20):
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 108559
> Voir la pièce jointe 108560



Exactement la même chose...

@dioxyd, oui c'est bien Musique , l'appli installée par défaut sur l'ipad.


----------



## dioxyd (21 Février 2016)

Bon , c'est bon j'ai trouvé une solution !!!!
J'ai connecté en filaire l'ipad , j'ai chargé un album dans l'Ipad et maintenant je me retrouve avec les mêmes menus que vous et le fameux partage domicile !!!
Dans Itunes , il m'a quand même dis que j'étais synchronisé avec une autre bibliothèque musical et si je voulais la changer , surement ça le problème en plus .
Merci de votre aide

je rajoute : si je retire l'album que j'avais mis directement sur l'Ipad , eh ben je n’accède plus au partage , donc il faut automatiquement un album ou un morceau de musique dans l'Ipad pour pouvoir accéder au menu déroulant partage .. voilà la solution


----------



## dioxyd (21 Février 2016)

Autre chose , avant que l'application Musique evolu avec les nouveau IOS , quand je chargé ma bibliothèque partagé , c'était hyper rapide, maintenant c est vachement long ,avez vous remarqué ça . Je parler en ios 5 ... par exemple

Autre question , c'est pas l'endroit mais savez vous si on peut faire pareille sous Android ???


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Février 2016)

dioxyd a dit:


> Autre chose , avant que l'application Musique evolu avec les nouveau IOS , quand je chargé ma bibliothèque partagé , c'était hyper rapide, maintenant c est vachement long ,avez vous remarqué ça . Je parler en ios 5 ... par exemple
> 
> Autre question , c'est pas l'endroit mais savez vous si on peut faire pareille sous Android ???



Pour moi, c'est bien plus rapide et mieux organisé. Ça ressemble à mon Itunes sur Mac alors qu'avant c'était le bordel : images qui ne correspondaient pas aux bons albums, classement alétoire... 
À voir à l'usage mais a priori c'est mieux.


----------

